# What gifts did Santa Bring You



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

For our house we have never given gifts that are related to Halloween. A lot of that is because we spend so much on it during Aug-Oct and our anniversary is on Halloween. So for us this covers the gambit of Halloween gifts.

That said, I would like to see what you guys got, Halloween related or not.

I myself got exactly what I asked for. I got my 2 dash-cams I wanted, a new pair of digital calipers and the Lowes Double Drive Screwdriver.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My oldest daughter took the money she would have spent on Sweetie and me and picked a family name off the Angel Tree at her church and bought the kids presents.

My youngest daughter took the money she would have spent on Sweetie and me and donated it to her local Toys For Tots.

I have the greatest kids in the world.

The real present was to have the whole family together for a meal and cookie decorating and family fun


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hairazor said:


> My oldest daughter took the money she would have spent on Sweetie and me and picked a family name off the Angel Tree at her church and bought the kids presents.
> 
> My youngest daughter took the money she would have spent on Sweetie and me and donated it to her local Toys For Tots.
> 
> ...


:jol:That is wonderful Jan, I wish more people would follow the examples that your daughters do. The true meaning of Christmas is kept alive by people like your family. I am going to do better next year.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I got to go home.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Best gift ever, BD!

I got, among other things, some wearable Halloweeny gifts:










Closeup of the shirt detail. Note the Beatles album reference:










And you can never have too many Halloween socks:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I got a calendar, gargoyle (see no evil, hear no evil and speak no evil), a set of crystal skulls and a dragon goblet.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Cool socks Roxy!


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

All cool stuff. Keep it coming...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I got a severed zombie head cookie jar. It's going on ebay


----------

